# aspect ratio / nvidia graphics



## straightXserge (May 9, 2011)

Hey, my screen's native resolution is 1920x1200, which is 16:10. However other 16:10 resolutions don't work if I set those in xorg.conf. X always defaults to the native one. What works is 4:3 resolutions though. Nvidia-settings shows the same thing, one 16:10 resolution which is native and then below all kinds of 4:3 resolutions. xorg.conf is fine, using the Modes line as usual in xorg.conf. But it's not just xorg.conf, it's also the nvidia-settings tool which shows that in that dropdown box it has... wtf


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2011)

Please post your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------

